
How Will the Universe End? - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2019/02/26/how-will-universe-end/
======
blacksqr
Some say the world will end in fire, Some say in ice.

From what I’ve tasted of desire I hold with those who favor fire.

But if it had to perish twice, I think I know enough of hate To say that for
destruction ice Is also great And would suffice.

